# Question 1: Information Center Scavenger Hunt



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

What dosage of salt does DonH recommend for many common piranha problems?

(Remember do not post answers in this thread, just your initials, or a smilie, or anything to prove you were here)

Click here if you have no idea what this is


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

cb


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)




----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)




----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Piranhaguy07 (Nov 30, 2003)

nf


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

:rasp:


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

:rasp:


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)




----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)




----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

JD


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

I refuse to post a single emote...

Pac


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

lk


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

anything


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

*Pees in the corner


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## vortexx (May 12, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

za


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

:nod:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Yarbles! (Oct 23, 2004)

Yarbles!


----------

